# German fighter gun camera



## kasper (Aug 12, 2006)

Taken from the gun camera of a German fighter, a B-17 takes a hammering

B-17 Takes a hammering


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2006)

Man, 14 different people have shown that clip in the last 2 years... Post something original and Ill be impressed...


----------



## Erich (Aug 12, 2006)

well Les the chap probably did not even know. kasper check our archivs for gun-cam video's many are there listed. take your time and browse

this is is copyrighted film via Eagle Editions some years ago, some clown decided to make some big bucks he thought and broadcasted the whole 30 minute Luftw gun cam video to too many parties, and wha-la it is all over the net and it appears too often as some unknown and brand new film.............nadda ! 

by the way the craft in hot pursuit is a Bf 110G-2 with the early frontal arms, 4 mg 17's and under the nose, two 2cm weapons


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 12, 2006)

Erich said:


> ..4 mg 17's and under the nose, ...



that explains to me the many hits with apparently no effect...


----------



## kasper (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Erich,
it's a big forum and I only spent a hour or so browsing before posting


----------

